# Radiant Heat Panel Recommendations



## apocalypse910 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've decided that I want to get a radiant heat panel for my tegu enclosure.

I have a basing bulb that has been more than sufficient for maintaining cage temps so far but it won't be enough for fall/winter and does nothing for nighttime temps. I don't trust ceramic heat emitters so I'm going to steer clear of them.

Anyone have recommendations on which brand to get.
I was looking at the helix panels at LLLReptile, however, the more I read the more I think it is the wrong choice. I'm seeing several complaints about out-gassing and rumors of lawsuits due to shorted heating elements. Supposedly the RBI panels use the same elements as well as a number of others on the market. 

The only other option I know of is the one produced by pro-products
http://www.pro-products.com
It is, however, significantly more expensive (was quoted around 160).

Does anyone have other suggestions or personal experience with any of these panels? The internet has a way of amplifying complaints so it may just be one or two disgruntled users discussing the first few products - there aren't many reviews to go by unfortunately.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 10, 2012)

Radiant heat panels aren't going to make it any warmer than a sufficient bulb. Sorry but I've used them fairly often and they don't heat up as well as you think. They are great for snakes that need a hotspot of 85 or so but they didn't heat up to well.


----------



## Dubya (Sep 10, 2012)

apocalypse910 said:


> I've decided that I want to get a radiant heat panel for my tegu enclosure.
> 
> I have a basing bulb that has been more than sufficient for maintaining cage temps so far but it won't be enough for fall/winter and does nothing for nighttime temps. I don't trust ceramic heat emitters so I'm going to steer clear of them.
> 
> ...


Look at the zoo med habitat heater or the cozy legs radiant heater. Also I saw heated rubber floor mats online. They could be used with a thermostat or a lamp dimmer.



apocalypse910 said:


> I've decided that I want to get a radiant heat panel for my tegu enclosure.
> 
> I have a basing bulb that has been more than sufficient for maintaining cage temps so far but it won't be enough for fall/winter and does nothing for nighttime temps. I don't trust ceramic heat emitters so I'm going to steer clear of them.
> 
> ...


Look at the zoo med habitat heater or the cozy legs radiant heater. Also I saw heated rubber floor mats online. They could be used with a thermostat or a lamp dimmer.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 11, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Radiant heat panels aren't going to make it any warmer than a sufficient bulb. Sorry but I've used them fairly often and they don't heat up as well as you think. They are great for snakes that need a hotspot of 85 or so but they didn't heat up to well.



I'd assume that all heat sources are pretty much equivalent per-watt in terms of output - from there it just comes down to distribution, safety, and durability. 

I was going to get 160 Watt panel- The 150Watt basking bulb I have keeps it sufficiently warm in the day time so that should be enough to keep the temps reasonable at night - and boost a few degrees during the day if needed. I don't expect miracles from it - just want a good heat source that doesn't produce light and won't burn my tegu or incinerate my house.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 11, 2012)

I ordered a ceramic heat emitter is that good enough

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 11, 2012)

I would get a ceramic heat bulb if it absolutely can't emit light. You can believe what you want but from my own personal experiences they do not heat up enough to provide a solid basking temp.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 11, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I would get a ceramic heat bulb if it absolutely can't emit light. You can believe what you want but from my own personal experiences they do not heat up enough to provide a solid basking temp.



Yeah I'm definitely not considering replacing my basking lamp. The heat panel is just to supplement daytime temps and keep the cage from getting too cold at night. I have a 150Watt Basking lamp that keeps the basking rock at 110 - 130 and a 48" UVB tube. 

The conditions are good now but by the time winter hits the ambient temps are going to need some help.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh okay they do distribute heat relatively evenly.


----------

